# Watson Drive haunt-2015



## tjc67 (Jul 28, 2013)

Still haven't come up with a cool name for our haunt yet. Strong winds during the day caused us to leave a bunch of stuff out (my big column anchoring the fence at the end of the driveway attempted to fly) so of course the wind died right as ToT started.
Halloween Haunt Slideshow by firefighter_raven | Photobucket


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Oh wow, nice haunt!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Very nice indeed.


----------



## matrixmom (Aug 20, 2011)

looking good.....any night shots?


----------



## tjc67 (Jul 28, 2013)

Just the couple that are in there. I'd planned to get some video later but back pain nixed that idea.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Hey, isn't using a rope to help someone reach the basketball hoop cheating?

I don't know if you did it on purpose, but the yard where the tombstones are has a really nice scruffy look that makes the area look like a long forgotten cemetery.


----------



## tjc67 (Jul 28, 2013)

I wish it was on purpose lol. It's mostly a mix of living in a high desert area without in ground sprinklers and physical limitations keeping me from spending the time I used to on maintenance. 
I'm happy with how the skeletons turned out since it was a last minute idea. And the one holding the rope that looks like he is laughing was unintentional, the jaw was loose but I really liked how it looked.


----------



## Beadchaser (Nov 2, 2015)

Love the wood boxes between the fence- are they storage containers or ??


----------



## tjc67 (Jul 28, 2013)

Right now they are just columns but I'm hoping to redo them (tried saving money by using the thinner plywood and just not holding up) and I plan on making them able to store stuff like the smaller columns.
I'd also like to replace the corner driveway columns with ones big enough for a drop scare or something similar.

I do need to figure out a better lighting setup since one of the lights pretty much drowned out the rotating spider light that added this year.


----------

